# Pick Up Bed Cover



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2012)

Got a new (to us) pick up and want a hard cover for the bed, not a topper. One that folds up so I can carry large loads.

Anyone have any experience with anything you'd recommend or warm us to stay away from?

Graybeard


----------



## leviblue (Apr 14, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Got a new (to us) pick up and want a hard cover for the bed, not a topper. One that folds up so I can carry large loads.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with anything you'd recommend or warm us to stay away from?
> 
> Graybeard



I had a Lunde trifold. Its canvas but is easy to access the bed with and doesn't use ribs to hold it up. If you need to use the entire bed, it unclamps with four points and lifts off. I wish I had another one. Check Amazon, they had the best price, no tax and free shipping when I bought mine.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a soft top, I know you where asking about a hard cover but you also did mention that you wanted to carry large items from time to time. I love mine, it takes less than a minute to roll or un roll it. When I pull up to a milling job I roll it back and have complete access to my whole bed and when I am done roll it back and everything is protected from the weather.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2012)

One of the boys at work has a cover that sits on the top of the bed, with a weather seal around it. It's a hard top and it leaks like there is no tomorrow. The edges of it do not extend past the bed so the rain just runs inside. Bad design in my opinion.


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I have a soft top, I know you where asking about a hard cover but you also did mention that you wanted to carry large items from time to time. I love mine, it takes less than a minute to roll or un roll it. When I pull up to a milling job I roll it back and have complete access to my whole bed and when I am done roll it back and everything is protected from the weather.



Mizer, do you have a link or name of your cover?


----------



## Mizer (Apr 24, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > I have a soft top, I know you where asking about a hard cover but you also did mention that you wanted to carry large items from time to time. I love mine, it takes less than a minute to roll or un roll it. When I pull up to a milling job I roll it back and have complete access to my whole bed and when I am done roll it back and everything is protected from the weather.
> ...


I have the Truxedo from TruXport. Here is a link to their site. cover Check around and you should be able to find a better price.


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Mizer, I appreciate the link.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 25, 2012)

I have had an F150 short bed for eight years and I installed a hard tonneau cover on it right when I bought the truck. Like this one: (http://tonneaucoversworld.com/painted-fiberglass-legacy.aspx )

I have only had to take off the tonneau cover one time in eight years (but to be fair, I do have a 5x10 dump trailer as well). The cover seals out water pretty well and adds a great deal of security since it is lockable. For what it's worth, mine has worked out well for me.


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a first gen Fold-a-cover I bought 10 years ago for my Silverado, and it has been a good cover choice. The only thing that started getting difficult was about 4 yrs or so ago, the lock would freeze up too easily and was difficult to get into the bed, of course, but they've redesigned the lock mechanism and I bought a replacement though haven't installed yet. Also, the rubber seals at the hinges started cracking about 4 years ago, but they have replacements for them and I'll install them this year. 
Even without the rubber seals, the water resistance has been pretty darn good. Overall...if I had to buy again, I would buy same product. Easy to fold up and down when needs arise. And it's light enough I could take it off by myself (something you won't do with one-piece fiberglass) but I rarely have to remove it.
They've been around for some time and I like knowing if I need parts, they are not likely to bail anytime soon and leave me having to get a whole new unit.
I weigh about 180 and can comfortably stand on it when closed...just don't want to jump, that may be a bit much.


----------

